

Rackspace:"We Have Work To Do" - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2009/11/04/rackspace-we-have-work-to-do/

======
Scott_MacGregor
My understanding is this was not a RackSpace problem, but an employee error
shorting out a high voltage circuit that took down a large section of their
electrical distribution. Human error. Lucky the Engineer performing the
upgrade was not electrocuted.

As far as the recovery time goes, server farms do not always reboot and come
online like XP Pro on a laptop in Starbucks. Their people seem to have worked
diligently to bring their infrastructure back up as fast as it humanly could
be done. So personally, I think we should view Rackspace’s handling of this
crisis as a homerun.

